# What have I done?!?!?!?



## Kenbo (Dec 12, 2011)

I moved around some tools in my shop. I have a 12X24 shop and space is at a premium. Everything is on wheels and nothing is permanently set up. I downsized on my lathe to make some room for some more equipment and the other day, I moved around some tools to rearrange things for maximum space utilization. Now, I don't have enough room for my stuff and the space that I made for new equipment is gone. I have no idea what happened. :dash2:
I have 4 days to get my shop back into working order before my weekend. I spend my weekends in my shop and I want to be doing some work, not rearranging. So wish me luck on making some more room. I'm considering moving my shop vac to the attic and rearranging the d/c. I have to do something but I'm not sure what. I'll be sure to post some photos of the progress and the finished product. I'm not looking forward to this because I am such an organization freak, that these kinds of projects always morph into huge ordeals. If you don't hear from me by Saturday, I didn't make it out.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2011)

It may be that the density of sawdust was high enough to create a gravitational singularity that has started to pull the walls of your shop inward. 

Space time may be warping extremely in your workspace!

Measure it again!


----------



## phinds (Dec 12, 2011)

It seems pretty likely that the shop-space gnomes have paid you a visit. It's amazing what they can do, morphing space into different sizes, always smaller, frequently oddly shaped.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sounds to me like you have a terminal case of WAY too CLEAN syndrome. I would seek professional help immediately.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 13, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Sounds to me like you have a terminal case of WAY too CLEAN syndrome. I would seek professional help immediately.



This could include coming to australia and cleaning my 'shop' to try and break you


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Sounds to me like you have a terminal case of WAY too CLEAN syndrome. I would seek professional help immediately.



I could help mess it up, I'm really good at creating a total mess!


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, I've spent the past couple of days moving stuff around. Back and forth, from one end of the shop to the other and back again. I've learned that after moving around all of the tools, my body isn't as young as it used to be and I need to learn my limitations. I'm exhausted.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> my body isn't as young as it used to be and I need to learn my limitations.



I know what you mean, I'm not as good as I used to was either!:cray:


----------



## CodyS (Dec 15, 2011)

woodtickgreg said:


> Kenbo said:
> 
> 
> > my body isn't as young as it used to be and I need to learn my limitations.
> ...



me t... oh wait I still have youth on my side Na na na na naah nah.:rofl2:


----------

